# VIC - Inflatable kayak



## Haminator (Jan 19, 2010)

hello

i wanted to travel around the east coat; i have a mazda 3. i have seen inflatable kayaks around, these would seem to be a better solution for me; can i have some feedback on these compared with a solid hull? for rec, fishing etc

in anticipation


----------



## widsa (Nov 26, 2008)

G'day,

My only worry with inflatables would be the fact you are using sharp hooks, lures and knifes on them.
Last thing you want to do is sink your craft at sea.

You will be able to get a decent plastic yak on almost any car, I know a few members have smaller cars and they get on alright.

Just my opinion, its up to you in the end.


----------



## HaTTerS (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a Mazda 3 and carry a Hobie Outback with ease.


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Not to sure your budget but you might like to look at Folding Kayaks.
I met a guy on the water not long a go who had a folding kayak and it looked fantastic and he did a lot of open water work with it.
The only catch I cant remember the brand


----------



## geebz (Mar 24, 2009)

I have fished out of a friends inflatable quite a few times. Not sure of the brand but it is pretty heavy duty and I wasnt to concerned about a hook or knife puncturing it, you just need to use a bit of common sense. It has multiple air compartments so at least in a worst case scenario a puncture wont sink it.

It is a real pain in the butt though. It is really hard/takes a long time to completely dry it out and of course if you dont dry it completely it will grow mold. It is very stable but an absolute brick to paddle. It tracks really badly, it has front and back rubber keels that warp when you fold it up. But at the end of the day if an inflatable is your only option it will get you out on the water fishing.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Something that you may want to consider is a Tryak. Here is a test report. http://akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=72&t=33894


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

Is it the Drifter 10.1 that you have? At 18 kg it will be sweet on your roofracks, it paddles better than any inflatable so why not use it on your travels.


----------



## SteveFields (Mar 21, 2006)

try each model before you buy, we (Hobie) offer these:

i-9 http://www.hobiecat.com.au/kayaking/i9.html
i-12 http://www.hobiecat.com.au/kayaking/i12.html
i-14 http://www.hobiecat.com.au/kayaking/i14.html

From Rob Pax web site http://www.fishingaustralia.tv/episodes ... uma_island - Click on the video at the top right to see one in action.

Most Hobie dealers offer discounts to AKFF members......

cheers


----------



## gonfission (Feb 21, 2009)

Have owned and fished from a Sevylor river xk1 Whitewater kayak for about ten years. Because its graded for extreme whitewater its probly tougher than many inflatables, no make that any kayak of any type, yeah you could stab it hard, but that'd bugger up most any kayak if you did it hard enough. Given that its designed to bounce off've big sharp rocks at high speed it has to be pretty resilient. 
Never come close to puncturing it with a hook or knife, in fact I reckon you'd have to be trying pretty hard to do it. Folds up to about large backpack/mid size suitcase size and stores and travels easily.
It has self draining scuppers but if you leave the plugs in you'll only get a damp bum at worst. Great for getting into those hard to access places to launch and its very fishable. You can't really add rodholders etc, but its fine just hanging the rod over the side with a leg or strap to hold it in place.
The downsides (there always are compromises in *any* boat)
Relatively lightweight and high sided so wind can be an issue. Quiet calm waters no problems.
The rocker on this boat that makes it so manouverable, means that tracking can be a problem till you figure out how to paddle it properly. Once you do that it gets easy. For getting on the water its a breeze, but if you plan to paddle any long distances you had better be a fit and efficient paddler. 8) ( I used to be). I have a real kayak but still chuck the _inflated_ one into my _Yaris_ with seats folded down some times just for a quickie paddle. 
Don't discount inflatables. They ain't the stuff yuppies would use 'cos it looks a bit like a big red banana, but they can be a very useful addition to anyone's fleet. Don't even think about getting a cheapie inflatable unless you're prepared to be way cautious.
Good luck.
Regards John.


----------



## Mainsail (Nov 3, 2009)

Scott said:


> Something that you may want to consider is a Tryak. Here is a test report. http://akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=72&t=33894


Not a Tryak (or is it??) is this find on eBay.


[url=http://cgi.ebay.com.au/KAYAK-...i.ebay.com.au/KAYAK-3-PIECE-4- ... 20af105fe4

Doesn't leave much room in the car though if your travelling.


----------



## albertaxpr (10 mo ago)

Haminator said:


> hello
> 
> i wanted to travel around the east coat; i have a Mazda 3. i have seen inflatable kayaks around, these would seem to be a better solution for me best kayak fishing life jacket; can I have some feedback on these compared with a solid hull? for the rec, fishing, etc
> 
> in anticipation


I need some advice I plan on fishing the bay and lakes here's my question. I want a kayak but don't have room to store one at my apt. and I was wondering if anyone has some suggestions on inflatable kayaks I don't want to spend $1000 on an inflatable kayak one person suggested a sea eagle or advanced elements any ideas. Thanks for your help


----------

